
Ask HN: Access AWS from Heroku? - fratlas
Currently trying to get access from a heroku app to an AWS instance, and wondering how to setup the security group to allow this? I realise Heroku doesn&#x27;t use static IPs, but is there any (free) way to get around this without using 0.0.0.0&#x2F;0?
======
mtmail
(Question of the type "how do I do <x> with programming
language/framework/platform <y>?" are better answered on stackoverflow.)

The
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/proximo](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/proximo),
[https://elements.heroku.com/addons/quotaguardstatic](https://elements.heroku.com/addons/quotaguardstatic),
[https://elements.heroku.com/addons/fixie](https://elements.heroku.com/addons/fixie)
are addons which provide a tunnel and static IP. They charge by requests
though, making it possibly expensive (but of course people use Heroku for that
kind of convenience).

If you decide to setup your own tunnel/VPN, I was recently happy with
[https://privatepackets.io/](https://privatepackets.io/). They setup a digital
ocean machine for a fixed $5 (and you incur the usual running costs). Now you
have one more system which requires maintaining and securing.

------
brudgers
If I had this sort of question, I'd probably ask on ServerFault.

Good luck.

